# 2nd time out



## Pont (Mar 17, 2008)

Went out for the 2nd time this year yesterday. 1st lake outing and 2 dinks. I think I shoulda stuck to the river for some good smallies. Anyway, I would have posted some pics but I think everyone has seen there fair share of dinks around here haven't they? :roll: 

I even took off this Friday and I'm fishing my first tourny out of the new rig on Saturday. It's called "The cabin fever tourny". If anyone is in Indianapolis next Saturday, come on out to Geist. It's an open team tourny! Great early season lake.


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2008)

No, for those not catching anything, dinks are better than nothing. :wink:


----------



## boathauler32 (Mar 17, 2008)

well, since you put it that way, here is why I missed watching the Bristol race yesterday


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice Catch there Boathauler - Bassaddict is proud!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the way that rod looks. What kind is it?


----------



## little anth (Mar 17, 2008)

the last 2 comments beat me to it. atleast you got a pic though but try to be a bit more careful. and that rod does look sweet


----------



## shamoo (Mar 17, 2008)

I agree, got to show that puppy a little more respect, hold him in you hand, just like having a cold and blowing a hole through your tissue, nice catch!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 18, 2008)

Boathauler (Sorry Pont) - thanks for sharing the photo. The members here are not really getting on your case, they are all glad you took the time for the photo and to post it. 

The advice about handling the fish is meant for everyone, I know we all do our best not to hurt the catch when we plan to release it. If you can (and I know it is not always possible) try not to lay the fish on anything that will rub the slime coat off - that is the way the fish protects itself against infection. A plastic grocery bag is a great way to prevent this.

With that said, it is also important to get the fish back in the water quickly. I have taken photos of the fish on damp ground so I could quickly return the fish to the water rather then waste time looking for a "proper" surface. Saving the slime coat is no good if it means the fish suffocates while you are doing this.

Keep up the good work and keep posting the photos, I love them


----------



## Pont (Mar 18, 2008)

Look at me gettin blamed for somethin I didn't even do! I feel like I'm back home with mom and pop and the one brother nobody ever met! His name was "Not Me"! LOL! We don't even have pike in Indy! LOL!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 18, 2008)

Pont said:


> Look at me gettin blamed for somethin I didn't even do! I feel like I'm back home with mom and pop and the one brother nobody ever met! His name was "Not Me"! LOL! We don't even have pike in Indy! LOL!



Sorry Pont - I just looked at who started the thread, not who hijacked it, anyway, not blaming anyone, just thought the prior posts sounded a little harsh and wanted to temper things. 

YES - I AM AN IDIOT!


----------



## Pont (Mar 18, 2008)

LOL! I forgive you brother! I forgive you!


----------



## boathauler32 (Mar 18, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> I have to say, why must people lay fish in the dirt to take a picture. It destroys there slime coat and causes skin issues. If at all possible take a arm stretched photo. OR find a clean area to lay them such as a tackle bag/box/dock etc. :?
> 
> Nice catch though!



Ok, well to defend myself, he spit the hook and landed on the ground before i could even get my hands on him so i tossed my rod on the ground next to him for a reference and took the pic real quick. it was the fastedt way to get him back in the water. *I have no intention of harming or killing anything i dont intend to eat*

The rod is an ultralight Eagle Claw. its made in four sections and can be converted to a fly rod in 2 seconds. got to go to work so i'll post a pic up here later.

Esquired, Thanks for the kind explination. people do tend to get emotional and thats ok.....


----------

